# Speaking Of Backhoe Thumbs



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

I looked around the net for a backhoe thumb,,does anyone know if I can weld to the stick on my case 580k extend-a-hoe,,,:thumbup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

JoJo,

Amulet manufacturing makes a HoeClamp. It needs no hydraulics and it doesn't have a stiff arm. I know a guy who has had one for ten years and he's happy. Other manufacturers may have them. I think they are called progressive linkage thumbs.

Nick


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 31, 2006)

I would think that it shouldnt be a problem, but I would check with the people who make the thumbs though.

Bob


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 31, 2006)

jojo

It appears that on the Amulet HoeClamp there is no welding involved, just a straight pin on install. It looks like a very good system. :thumbsup: 

Bob


----------

